# VR vs 3B (Being told because I have an awarded claim from a SDA I can just VR)



## greydak (22 Jul 2020)

So I've always heard form pretty well everyone "don't get frustrated & VR, wait for your medical release if you are entitled to one".

Now (unsurprisingly) my file is taking forever to get to Ottawa and back and this is only going to take longer as COVID19 is making the backlog worse, I've become that frustrated guy that just wants to be out and move on from the CAF.

I have recently been informed that because I have an awarded claim from VAC and that it's from injuries sustained in a SDA I could simply VR and still get all the same entitlements as if I were to medical release? 

If it's all the same I'd VR tomorrow but I'm suspicious and worried that either there are entitlements left on the table I wouldn't then have access to, or that after the VR pin is pulled I'd stand to loose everything on a technicality?

Any insight would be greatly appreciated. 


My details: 

PCAT for PTSD since 2012 (_low risk MELs requires screening to deploy_)

PCAT for hearing since 2018 (_low risk requires hearing aids/no loud noise exposure_)

X2 back to back TCATs for PTSD with the 2nd one coming up for review soon (_been on RTD half days for about 20 months_) 
*
Thank you in advanced!*


----------



## Firebird (22 Jul 2020)

I do not believe that you would receive the same benefits. Under 3B your pension indexes immediately where as under VR you need age & years of service to equal 85. If I could go back I would have waited for 3B instead of just retiring. I had a job offer at the time and did not want to turn it down to wait for 3B release.


----------



## Jarnhamar (22 Jul 2020)

[quote author=greydak] 
I have recently been informed that because I have an awarded claim from VAC and that it's from injuries sustained in a SDA I could simply VR and still get all the same entitlements as if I were to medical release? 


[/quote]

Where did you hear that from?


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (22 Jul 2020)

greydak said:
			
		

> So I've always heard form pretty well everyone "don't get frustrated & VR, wait for your medical release if you are entitled to one".
> 
> Now (unsurprisingly) my file is taking forever to get to Ottawa and back and this is only going to take longer as COVID19 is making the backlog worse, I've become that frustrated guy that just wants to be out and move on from the CAF.
> 
> ...



Don't VR, they are trying to screw you out of money.


----------



## MJP (22 Jul 2020)

greydak said:
			
		

> My details:
> 
> PCAT for PTSD since 2012 (_low risk MELs requires screening to deploy_)
> 
> ...



Based on this you are still a ways away from your file even going to DMEDPOL who will sent it to DMCA 3 for AR/MEL. My suggestion like others in te thread is wait but close with your medical team and find out what they think in terms of next steps.  If you aren't getting satisfactory answers from them then ask your unit CoC to close with the PCN and the surg on your behalf.

Once it gets to DMCA 3 and you get your AR/MEL advisory choose the no disclosure option and your file will have a decision pretty quick.


----------



## greydak (22 Jul 2020)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Where did you hear that from?




Someone within the military medical system, who when pressed couldn't provide me with a reference to verify. 

I'll be following up with them especially seeing as that sort of inaccurate information could lead someone into a really tough spot.


----------



## greydak (22 Jul 2020)

MJP said:
			
		

> Based on this you are still a ways away from your file even going to DMEDPOL who will sent it to DMCA 3 for AR/MEL. My suggestion like others in te thread is wait but close with your medical team and find out what they think in terms of next steps.  If you aren't getting satisfactory answers from them then ask your unit CoC to close with the PCN and the surg on your behalf.
> 
> Once it gets to DMCA 3 and you get your AR/MEL advisory choose the no disclosure option and your file will have a decision pretty quick.




How do I speed this process up?

It sometimes feels like the system is designed in a way where you need to be (appear to be) the biggest bag of $hit going to get any sort of direction or help? ` 

What is the "no disclosure" option?

Does it serve to speed up the decision? If so How?


----------



## stellarpanther (22 Jul 2020)

Wait for the 3b, whoever is telling you everything will be the same doesn't know what they are talking about.  As someone else already said, there are certain benefits that will come with a 3b.


----------



## MJP (22 Jul 2020)

greydak said:
			
		

> How do I speed this process up?



At stage the best way to speed up the process is talk to your medical team or use your CoC and find out where in the process you stand. If your file is still on 2nd TCAT then it is still local and they may be considering a 3rd TCAT.  You need to make it clear to them that is not your desire and you wish for it to be sent to DMEDPOL. That really in't your call but if you talk to the team and let them know what you want they can help facilitate it.



			
				greydak said:
			
		

> It sometimes feels like the system is designed in a way where you need to be (appear to be) the biggest bag of $hit going to get any sort of direction or help? `



The system is designed to give a mbr time to recover, not every injury as you well know has a set time which at its expiry the mbr will be magically better. In terms of help your CoC should be there for you and if not ask them for help. 

The other reason it is slow on the admin side is the entire process revolves around the concept of procedural fairness in that you as the member get to 1) know that the process is ongoing, 2) have the ability to see all the information they will use to adjudicate your file and 3) have a say in via your representation to add in facts, missing information and/or context. The 3 stages are:

a. Advisory – Comes in the form of a message that essentially tells your unit and you that DMCA 3 is opening up an AR/MEL

b. Disclosure – Comes again in the form of a message to your unit for anything Protected B and below less medical information which is only sent to you. You have chance to provide representation here and you have 30 days now to so (although in reality it can be longer, especially if you ask)

c. Decision – Last step of the process and really just outlines the CAF’s decision on the way forward. Most of the time it is release in 7 months or a period of retention (POR) if your trade and unit agree and most importantly you can keep working.


At the advisory stage you will have an option to waive disclosure, once you do that they will skip the middle step which takes 6 months and your file will go into the queue for a decision. My experience which is very recent dealing with a number of these files is it is quick turnaround 1-2 months was the average.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (22 Jul 2020)

stellarpanther said:
			
		

> Wait for the 3b, whoever is telling you everything will be the same doesn't know what they are talking about.  *As someone else already said, there are certain benefits that will come with a 3b*.



What are they?  That would be useful information not just for the OP, but for others as well...including me.


----------



## stellarpanther (22 Jul 2020)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> What are they?  That would be useful information not just for the OP, but for others as well...including me.



Your pension is index right away, although depending on the amount of time in, this might not be an issue.  A big one that I don't think was mentioned is that you get priority for 2 years to apply for a federal government job, you get 90 percent (I believe is the new percentage) of your pay for up to 2 years, you can also get them to send you back to school during that time to get new skills.  Those are the ones off the top of my head.  SISIP and VAC case managers are the best ones to discuss it with as they are the SME's for that sort of thing.


----------



## stellarpanther (22 Jul 2020)

I don't know the situation here and again I'm no expert in this area so talk to VAC and SISIP but there is also something that if you get a 3b and your injury/illness was related to your military service prevents you from working in the future you may be entitle a percentage of your pay for a longer. I believe until 60 but again call SISIP.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (22 Jul 2020)

Doesn't a 3B give you 75% pension for the first 2 years?


----------



## Staff Weenie (22 Jul 2020)

Greydak - have you been in touch with a Transition Centre yet? The Services Staff there can fully explain the differences in benefits and services between a voluntary release, and a medical release. If you need help contacting your nearest Transition Centre, let me know.

I would strongly advise against taking a voluntary release if a medical release is a certainty in the near future.


----------



## stellarpanther (22 Jul 2020)

Here are a couple links that might be helpful:

https://www.sisip.com/en/insurance/long-term-disability/vocational-rehabilitation-program

https://www.sisip.com/en/insurance/long-term-disability/long-term-disability-faqs


----------



## stellarpanther (22 Jul 2020)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Doesn't a 3B give you 75% pension for the first 2 years?



I provided a couple of links but a quick look at it does say it's 75 percent. I think this is where I got the 90 percent number in my head from.

At age 65 how is the 70% IRB calculated? What offsets are considered?
If a Veteran has a diminished earning capacity prior to age 65, Income Replacement Benefit (IRB) may be payable for life. After the Veteran reaches the age of 65, instead of receiving 90 percent of salary at the time of release from the military, the Veteran will receive 70 percent of the IRB amount payable prior to age 65, less offsets. The benefit will be offset by other income sources, such as benefits payable under theCanadian Forces Superannuation Act, commonly known as the CAF military pension.


----------



## brihard (22 Jul 2020)

stellarpanther said:
			
		

> I provided a couple of links but a quick look at it does say it's 75 percent. I think this is where I got the 90 percent number in my head from.
> 
> At age 65 how is the 70% IRB calculated? What offsets are considered?
> If a Veteran has a diminished earning capacity prior to age 65, Income Replacement Benefit (IRB) may be payable for life. After the Veteran reaches the age of 65, instead of receiving 90 percent of salary at the time of release from the military, the Veteran will receive 70 percent of the IRB amount payable prior to age 65, less offsets. The benefit will be offset by other income sources, such as benefits payable under theCanadian Forces Superannuation Act, commonly known as the CAF military pension.



SISIP pays 75% pre-release salary. VAC tops it up to 90% if you’re approved for the Income Replacement Benefit.


----------



## catalyst (22 Jul 2020)

Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> Greydak - have you been in touch with a Transition Centre yet? The Services Staff there can fully explain the differences in benefits and services between a voluntary release, and a medical release. If you need help contacting your nearest Transition Centre, let me know.
> 
> I would strongly advise against taking a voluntary release if a medical release is a certainty in the near future.



This^^^ Go talk to the TC folks and then talk to the TC folks on the VAC side (you will probably have to phone them, but the svcs staff can help with that!). 

You can apply for the VAC rehab program (with a service relationship - which you said you have) and if approved you will receive the 90% top up income replacement, rehabilitation and potential vocational rehabilitation.  However, there are other important aspects to consider including the pension but most importantly having a plan to successfully transition (do you have providers who will accept you in the community, do you have a doctor, do you have XYZ, do you have a plan for what to do with your post-CAF career?)


----------



## greydak (23 Jul 2020)

MJP said:
			
		

> At stage the best way to speed up the process is talk to your medical team or use your CoC and find out where in the process you stand. If your file is still on 2nd TCAT then it is still local and they may be considering a 3rd TCAT.  You need to make it clear to them that is not your desire and you wish for it to be sent to DMEDPOL. That really in't your call but if you talk to the team and let them know what you want they can help facilitate it.
> 
> The system is designed to give a mbr time to recover, not every injury as you well know has a set time which at its expiry the mbr will be magically better. In terms of help your CoC should be there for you and if not ask them for help.
> 
> ...



Thank you for all of the information especially on the admin piece!  

I have drafted a memo requesting posting to CAFTG as their guide states "RTD lasting beyond 180 days member may be posted to TG"

My CofC (at least in the headquarters) appear to be more concerned about position numbers and staffing than the welfare of the troops but some in the Sr NCO side of the house have shown to have my back (as it's supposed to be).

Again thanks, I definitely have more homework to catch up on (which is what brought me here in the first place)


----------



## greydak (23 Jul 2020)

Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> Greydak - have you been in touch with a Transition Centre yet? The Services Staff there can fully explain the differences in benefits and services between a voluntary release, and a medical release. If you need help contacting your nearest Transition Centre, let me know.
> 
> I would strongly advise against taking a voluntary release if a medical release is a certainty in the near future.



I had requested a posting to CAF TG about 2 years ago when shit was coming off the rails.

All of the CAFTG (IPSC/JPSU) briefings I'd seen up to that point used the analogy "If the member needs to take a knee, that's why we're here" so I figured perfect, I'll get over there, get some guidance maybe it'll result in a release, maybe a medical OT, who knows? 

I was essentially told because I'm not releasing (or don't have a date) and by all units of measure appear to be physically fit and high functioning at work that I would be doing RTD at my unit.

So in my case the analogy is more like "get up you don't need to take a knee, at least not yet, besides you need to watch your arcs, we'll have the medic send you an email every few weeks or wait till you f#%$ing collapse and deal with it then"

Now two years later I'm resubmitting my request memo and hopefully some good leadership down the line in the order of march will identify that this guy needs to "take a f#%$ing knee" and that he's been "walking" on an injury for far too long!

This is what I meant earlier when I said you have to appear to be a bag of $hit to get anywhere with these programs and policy's.  

Sorry for straying into analogy land, but that's the best way to explain it.


----------



## jeffb (23 Jul 2020)

In addition to the above, I will add that the system is largely designed to give people the time they need to transition rather then getting them out the door on a quick 3B. Most people that I have dealt with over the years are looking to stay in as long as possible. If you want to get out as soon as possible on a 3B, be transparent to your CoC step one. My default is to fight to retain good people unless asked to do otherwise by the member. 

When you are asked to provide representation, make one stating something to the effect that you are looking for a quick transition out of the CAF, have a good plan and support available post release, etc. A representation does not have to be why you think you do not break UoS or why you want to be retained, it could be the opposite and will help the process going in the direction you want it to. 

What others have said though, don't VR. Talk to the experts on your entitlements before you make any decisions. 

Good luck.


----------



## greydak (24 Jul 2020)

UPDATE:

So despite everyone’s opinion here I’ve now been told by a second representative from my local health services unit “if you don’t want/can’t wait for a medical release just VR, as you have the same benefits from VAC”. So now that’s both someone in Case Management and someone from the MIR suggesting VR or at the lease selling the idea as an equal option to 3B but without the wait? When I pressed the second person on the pension indexing point and priority gvmt hire as some examples of differences between 3B & VR there was a bit of dead air. 
  Going forward, I’ve now asked for an appointment with both these representatives as well as my local CAF TG where hopefully someone can show me a policy In black&white that confirms their recommendations to VR. In the event they can’t provide proof of this “VR is same same” position, I’ll let you all know? I truly hope that they’re misspeaking vs giving poor advice based on inaccurate information. Either way, I’ll be following up and ensuring I get a clear answer.


----------



## SupersonicMax (24 Jul 2020)

What they told you may be accurate.  VAC benefits and government pension benefits are two different things.  Your VAC benefits may well be the same, regardless of your release type.


----------



## Jarnhamar (24 Jul 2020)

greydak said:
			
		

> UPDATE:
> 
> So despite everyone’s opinion here I’ve now been told by a second representative from my local health services unit “if you don’t want/can’t wait for a medical release just VR, as you have the same benefits from VAC”. So now that’s both someone in Case Management and someone from the MIR suggesting VR or at the lease selling the idea as an equal option to 3B but without the wait? When I pressed the second person on the pension indexing point and priority gvmt hire as some examples of differences between 3B & VR there was a bit of dead air.
> Going forward, I’ve now asked for an appointment with both these representatives as well as my local CAF TG where hopefully someone can show me a policy In black&white that confirms their recommendations to VR. In the event they can’t provide proof of this “VR is same same” position, I’ll let you all know? I truly hope that they’re misspeaking vs giving poor advice based on inaccurate information. Either way, I’ll be following up and ensuring I get a clear answer.



You want to talk to a client service representative at your local CAF TG to ask about release benefits.


----------



## greydak (24 Jul 2020)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> What they told you may be accurate.  VAC benefits and government pension benefits are two different things.  Your VAC benefits may well be the same, regardless of your release type.



This is where I’m thinking the misunderstanding is taking place. However they need to understand exacting what they are telling people. There is a difference between saying “VR & 3B aren’t any different” and “VR & 3B aren’t hugely different aside from benefits X Y & Z”
  There might only be a couple small differences (which I don’t personally believe is the case) but still the impact to the individual member releasing might be significant or even catastrophic in some cases?


----------



## greydak (24 Jul 2020)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> You want to talk to a client service representative at your local CAF TG to ask about release benefits.



I’m on it! Awaiting a phone meeting!


----------



## MJP (24 Jul 2020)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> You want to talk to a client service representative at your local CAF TG to ask about release benefits.


Agreed, health professional are great at what they do giving long term life planning based on a VR vs 3B is not one of them.



			
				SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> What they told you may be accurate.  VAC benefits and government pension benefits are two different things.  Your VAC benefits may well be the same, regardless of your release type.



In terms of coverage and potential payout yes, but there are other very tangible benefits to a 3B that a VR doesn't provide, pension indexing, severance extension (to release date vice 2012), education/re-training benefits and salary top up while doing so.


----------



## SupersonicMax (24 Jul 2020)

MJP said:
			
		

> In terms of coverage and potential payout yes, but there are other very tangible benefits to a 3B that a VR doesn't provide, pension indexing, severance extension (to release date vice 2012), education/re-training benefits and salary top up while doing so.



Yes, but those are not VAC benefits.  They are related to our pension benefits.  What he was told is that VAC benefits would be the same.  That is accurate but only one aspect of the situation.


----------



## MJP (24 Jul 2020)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Yes, but those are not VAC benefits.  They are related to our pension benefits.  What he was told is that VAC benefits would be the same.  That is accurate but only one aspect of the situation.



Yes and never said they were, but split hairs all you want.  Long story short OP is getting some pretty bad advice given the limited amount of information presented.

Like how only PSPC pension center can give pension advice, OP's med team should stick to doing medical stuff and allow the people that know better to advise OP.


----------



## SupersonicMax (24 Jul 2020)

MJP said:
			
		

> Yes and never said they were, but split hairs all you want.  Long story short OP is getting some pretty bad advice given the limited amount of information presented.
> 
> Like how only PSPC pension center can give pension advice, OP's med team should stick to doing medical stuff and allow the people that know better to advise OP.



I agree, the advise was piss poor.  The argument given however incomplete was accurate.  Words have meaning(s).


----------



## Aceaspace (26 Jul 2020)

Relocation benefits for your final move will be different depending on VR vs 3B. I’d suggest looking over the relocation policy for both options. You will also receive severance pay on a 3B which you would not with a VR.


----------



## greydak (27 Jul 2020)

I have sent out some emails to both CAF TG and the base Release Section to gain some insight.

I'll post here with the latest information from more experienced and credible sources!

Thanks everyone for the responses!

Cheers


----------



## greydak (27 Jul 2020)

Ok Release Section had a variety of ways VR & 3B are different including (but not limited to):

- Moving Entitlements
- Government of Canada Priority Hire 
- Pension/Transfer value amount 
- Top ups from SISIP
- VOC Rehab

Basically its all different.


Also, I got clarification from the medical side who phrased it quite differently upon being questioned.

Today they said "Some members choose to VR as a way of avoiding the wait times experienced with TCATs/PCATs/DMCA/DMEDPOL because when the VR is triggered your file is reviewed in Ottawa and they determine if there is a medical release entitlement" basically they are rushing to ensure they don't VR release someone who should have had a 3B?
They also told me that's where the "Injury sustained in a SDA" would make it "more likely but not guaranteed".

Sounds F#%$'d to you too? 

So again this appears to be a very risky bit of advice to tell a member who's frustrated with the process. I wouldn't risk gambling away a 3B to try and expedite the process with a VR.


----------



## Jarnhamar (27 Jul 2020)

[quote author=greydak]

Today they said "Some members choose to VR as a way of avoiding the wait times experienced with TCATs/PCATs/DMCA/DMEDPOL because when the VR is triggered your file is reviewed in Ottawa and they determine if there is a medical release entitlement" 
[/quote]

I personally know someone who thought they were clever and would try to cheat the system that way. Their unit was happy to support the VR. 
The unit _didn't_ support the member requesting to cancel their VR request when it appeared to him it wouldn't result in a 3B release, going so far as to submitting a giant stack of paperwork highlighting why the guy shouldn't be kept in the CAF.


----------



## greydak (27 Jul 2020)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> I personally know someone who thought they were clever and would try to cheat the system that way. Their unit was happy to support the VR.
> The unit _didn't_ support the member requesting to cancel their VR request when it appeared to him it wouldn't result in a 3B release, going so far as to submitting a giant stack of paperwork highlighting why the guy shouldn't be kept in the CAF.



Yah I'm sure it would be different in my own case, but even with that belief I still wouldn't risk it!

Furthermore the MIR shouldn't be so freely suggesting it to members.


----------



## stellarpanther (27 Jul 2020)

greydak said:
			
		

> Today they said "Some members choose to VR as a way of avoiding the wait times experienced with TCATs/PCATs/DMCA/DMEDPOL because when the VR is triggered your file is reviewed in Ottawa and they determine if there is a medical release entitlement" basically they are rushing to ensure they don't VR release someone who should have had a 3B?
> They also told me that's where the "Injury sustained in a SDA" would make it "more likely but not guaranteed".



It's possible you are getting old information.  In the past mbr's would get released sometime by putting in their VR knowing that it would later get changed to a 3B.  Some years ago I believe it was a CANFORGEN came out saying that once a mbr is released they wouldn't be revisiting the type of release and changing it to a 3b.  I personally knew one person that got burned by that.  Not sure what happened with his grievance as I haven't spoke to him in several years.  Just be careful.  Personally I would try to stick it out and waive everything they put in front of you in order to hopefully speed up the medical release process.  If you can get yourself in the Transition Centre, if they know you will be medically releasing at some point, they will sometimes post you to a TC in another area where you ultimately want to retire.  If I was you, I would talk to your doctor to see if they would support you going to the TC, it's the Base Surgeon that signs it but he/she will discuss it with your MO.  If medical will support it, then put in a memo requesting it even if the unit is verbally telling you no.  Force the issue as much as you can. They may back down if they need to put their reasons for denying it in writing.  Also remember that it's the CO of your unit who will decide on behalf or the unit.  I've seen a couple memos in which the CoC under the CO recommended against it yet the CO supported it anyway.


----------



## ModlrMike (27 Jul 2020)

It's been my understanding that if you VR, and you're release code is later changed to 3b, you still don't qualify for all the benefits. I would advise staying the course. Don't ask for disclosure so that your case is resolved more quickly. Wait for the 3b.


----------



## stellarpanther (27 Jul 2020)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> It's been my understanding that if you VR, and you're release code is later changed to 3b, you still don't qualify for all the benefits. I would advise staying the course. Don't ask for disclosure so that your case is resolved more quickly. Wait for the 3b.



If a mbr gets out on a 4c for example, I don't know if they are revisiting it later.  Approx. 7 or 8 years ago something came out saying they wouldn't change the release item after you already released as they didn't have the time.  An HRA working in releases might know if it was ever switched back.


----------



## dapaterson (27 Jul 2020)

To my recollection, the former custom of altering release items after the fact was ceased following legal review, as there is no authority within QR&O chapter 15 to make after the fact changes to release items.

https://www.canada.ca/en/department-national-defence/corporate/policies-standards/queens-regulations-orders/vol-1-administration/ch-15-release.html


----------



## meni0n (27 Jul 2020)

They basically annotate your 4c with "disabled" which gives you the same benefits as a 3B release. But, this takes time and you have to make a case to DMCA.


----------



## stellarpanther (27 Jul 2020)

meni0n said:
			
		

> They basically annotate your 4c with "disabled" which gives you the same benefits as a 3B release. But, this takes time and you have to make a case to DMCA.



Have you seen this happen in the past few years?  If memory serves me right it was DMCA that said they weren't looking at it again once the release went through.


----------



## MJP (27 Jul 2020)

meni0n said:
			
		

> They basically annotate your 4c with "disabled" which gives you the same benefits as a 3B release. But, this takes time and you have to make a case to DMCA.



I haven't seen it done for any 4 series of releases, annotation of release items is usually for 2 and 5 series to ensure the seriousness of the release is noted but allowing the member to recieved any treatment for any potential issues that led to that release item. It is part of the release decision letter issued by DMCA 2.


Probably not impossible to do for a 4C but DMCA 3 would have to be involved as they generally don't have anything to do with 4 series releases.


----------



## meni0n (28 Jul 2020)

MJP said:
			
		

> I haven't seen it done for any 4 series of releases, annotation of release items is usually for 2 and 5 series to ensure the seriousness of the release is noted but allowing the member to recieved any treatment for any potential issues that led to that release item. It is part of the release decision letter issued by DMCA 2.
> 
> 
> Probably not impossible to do for a 4C but DMCA 3 would have to be involved as they generally don't have anything to do with 4 series releases.



Sure it's possible, I just had it done a few months ago. If you can prove that you were not fit and breached UofS due to a service injury at the time of release, they will annotate it. You can initiate a review of your release item by contacting DMCA 3 but be prepared to make a good case.


----------



## MJP (28 Jul 2020)

meni0n said:
			
		

> Sure it's possible, I just had it done a few months ago. If you can prove that you were not fit and breached UofS due to a service injury at the time of release, they will annotate it. You can initiate a review of your release item by contacting DMCA 3 but be prepared to make a good case.



Makes sense and thanks for that. It would make sense in a few cases but seems the onus is either on the mbr or a switched on CoC to make that case.  It is certainly not a very well known thing even for misconduct releases which have been the recent examples I have seen it on.


----------



## meni0n (28 Jul 2020)

Going to attach an image of a letter available at JPSUs.


----------



## meni0n (28 Jul 2020)

Second part of the letter.


----------



## MJP (28 Jul 2020)

So silly that a a great thing is hard to find on the TC's and DMCA's website (although to be fair it could be hidden in in their shitty ACIMS somewhere).  

That said, it still doesn't confer all the benefits of a 3B but allows for some additional pension benefits, very worthwhile for those that released instead of waiting.


----------

